# Diesel smell in cabin coming off the highway



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola, 
I just picked up a 2009 Touareg TDI and must say I'm smitten. 

I love this thing. 

I have just one "issue" of concern. When I first picked it up and drove it home I noticed a bit of a diesel smell at intersections and when driving around town (in the vehicle mind you, not behind it. ;-) ). 

I took it in to the dealer ( I trust these guys, they've been good to me through all 3 now 4 of my dubs ) and they said they couldn't smell anything. Said they tested it on the rack, off the rack, took it out and drove it, and never smelled anything. They said to take it home and if I could still smell diesel to bring it back and they would give it a more intensive look. 

I didn't notice anything after taking it home and all seemed to be well for a day. I did my daily commute today and after coming off the highway noticed what seemed like a little bit of exhaust coming in the vents like the other day. It definitely goes away entirely if you turn off the climatronic. It's kind of faint, but still noticeable. Is this normal for a TDI Touareg? What should I have them look for? Am I being overly sensitive to the smell of the diesel since this is my first TDI?


----------



## TheDiesel Family (Jun 23, 2008)

That is definitely not a normal situation. You should not be able to smell anything inside (except the new car smell  ) 

The only time I smell something is when I back up through my own exhaust just after starting, and even then it is faint. If it is a raw diesel fuel smell, I would check around the filler for hose that is not tight, or in the engine compartment for a small fuel leak or seep. An exhaust smell would have to be a leak around the exhaust manifold or turbo. 

If the fuel small is more pronounced when the tank is full, I would lean toward a leak in the evaporative control hoses, and fill it and take it into the dealer again. 

Also check to make sure the back hatch is securely closed in case air is leaking in. It should be cinched by a motor when you close it.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

+2 to Diesel Family. 


I have driven most of my European life with diesels and owned about 20 diesel cars from MB, Audi, VW and Volvo, only time I smelled diesel was when actual diesel fuel was exposed so if you smell it all the way to cab then you have leak no matter how small, probably in engine compartment especially if changing the air ventilation makes difference.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not fuel I'm smelling, but more like exhaust. 

I guess i could get some soapy water and douse the turbo lines when they are cold and see if i can find any bubbles. 

They were more than happy to look again, but if they can't smell it they can't find it.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

So I did some checking this morning before leaving for work. 

I started up the Touareg and the smell was present under the hood for a few minutes, but there was never any odor from the exhaust. Does the exhuast pre adblue smell like regular diesel exhaust? 

I thought it strange that the exhaust out of the tail pipe has essentially zero odor. After a few minutes of running I did not notice any odor at all under the hood either. So I don't know. Maybe I'm just super sesnsitive? 

Anyone around Salem with TDI experience that wants to come sniff my Touareg? :screwy:


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

there is no exhaust smell because of the DPF (diesel particulate filter) the air coming out of the DPF is actually cleaner then the air going in. if you are smelling fuel it has so be raw fuel from some where in the fuel system.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not a fuel smell. 

It's a combusted diesel smell. It seems to be going away, so maybe it was something sprayed on one of the pieces that's slowly burning off. I have no idea. 

I did notice it this morning getting out of the vehicle after driving 65 miles to work. But if I go out and start the vehicle and sniff around, dammit, nothing smells. So who knows. 

I really appreciate all the replies so far. Thanks guys. 

:beer:


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

2009 didn't have "AdBlue", the diesel exhaust fluid that is mixture of ammonia and water doesn't really smell and if it smells, it is really really really faint ammonia and it would smell under the car as adblue is sprayed after the DPF filter. 

I work as an design engineer for 18-wheeler industry and have been working with new emission control systems and cooling systems. 

A while ago we had odor issue when exhaust headers had too much tolerance so when engine was really hot, the front casted exhaust header expanded enough to open the joint between front and rear header and allowed tiny amount of exhaust escape from system. 


Sounds like similar issue as yours doesn't smell all the time so there is leak point that opens up, either your headers are on the lower end of tolerance and are actually loose when engine is cold (can smell it after start) and then seals by thermal expansion when warmed up.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, well I've taken the Touareg in 2 times and they still can't find it or smell it. 

I did however discover that the leak is passenger side (at least that's definitely where the odor is noticeable) and it's WAY more noticeable if you take the engine cover off. 

Does anyone have the Bentley for this ride? I would love to see some pictures of where the exhaust system comes out, where's the turbo, etc. 

I'm looking for the Bentley online on Ebay but all I'm finding is the older version for '08 and earlier. 

What IS the defacto way to test for leaks in an exhaust system? Wait for a cool engine and use soapy water?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

So I think I found the leak. After going in to VW twice, they still couldn't smell anything, which tells me they probably did not look very hard for the leak. 

I believe I have found it. 

It looks like there's a little lever coming out of the turbo (assuming that's the turbo) that is leaking gas. 

I can't see any reason for anything under the hood to be purging gas, so I'm going to say this is the leak. However, if I'm correct, it means the turbo will need to be pulled and replaced. 

I've put some pictures up here and I took some video, but I'm still trying to get it online in a high enough res it doesn't look like ****e. 

Here are the pictures: 

Album: http://picasaweb.google.com/ShaoloLLC/TouaregLeak 

Please someone tell me if you can't see those pictures. It would be awesome if someone could go out and spray their egg and tell me if it bubbles like this one. I seriously doubt it will. 

Yes, I did this on a COLD engine.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, 

here is the video:


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

what a rats nest the engine is... ::what: 

I think I may have a leak at one of the oil fittings on my 2010 TDI's turbo... haven't taken it in yet... but need to... 

It's really bad when things don't come up in their guided fault finding they therefore "can't" see it... the advent of computers for diagnosing cars is great... but there are definitely some drawbacks... your case being a prime example of why its a bad thing!


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

You're not kidding. 

I took it in today and showed them the leak. The response: "We have to call VW TechLine and talk to them". Um, like really? I just showed you an exhaust leak spewing out of the turbo and you still have to get permission. 

Jeez. What a joke. 

Apparently this dealership never sees Touareg TDIs. One of the guys I know there walked up and was like, wow, I've never seen one of these before. :-D Everyone agreed the engine looks like a mess of cables. Go figure... 

Here's to hoping this gets sorted soon.


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

great job finding that leak! 

thats going to be a right pain in the a$$ to change the turbo isnt it?!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

pilotdan said:


> great job finding that leak!
> 
> thats going to be a right pain in the a$$ to change the turbo isnt it?!


 i would assume there is just a fitting or something that is loose... if there was a problem is casting the turbo this could get interesting... (time to upgrade :laugh 

keep us posted on this!


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

It's not a fitting. This is part of the turbo. So you would have to rebuild the turbo to fix it and with only 4k miles on the clock, I'm going to venture that the housing was not properly machined. 

I was told they see SO FEW of these Touareg TDIs that they would have to defer to Techline for the proper way to go about fixing this. Hardly inspires confidence...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

does that dealership not have a tech certified in Touareg???


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to call them today and I will ask. 

If not, maybe I will take it to a Portland dealer. 

I just want the damn thing replaced already.


----------

